# Mustard-sage butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup butter softened
2 tb snipped fresh sage or 1/2 tsp dried sage
2-4 tb dijon mustard

blend all ingredients and wrap in plastic or store in covered container. chill before use.


----------

